# Napa Cabbage Slaw with Wasabi-Ginger Dressing



## PrincessFiona60

Napa Cabbage Slaw with Wasabi-Ginger Dressing:

3 cups Napa Cabbage, shredded
2 sliced green onion 
1/2 red pepper, diced

2 tablespoons rice vinegar
4 teaspoons canola or light olive oil
2 - 4 teaspoons Wasabi powder
2 teaspoons minced shallot or onion
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1 - 2 teaspoons sesame oil
2 teaspoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon minced ginger root
1 teaspoon sesame seeds

Whisk dressing in large bowl, add in veggies and toss to coat.  Serve chilled.


----------



## Kayelle

YUMMMMMMMMM!!  Copied and printed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> YUMMMMMMMMM!! Copied and printed.


 
You can add anything you like...I think a can of well drained chop suey veg would be good.  Or Mandarin Oranges!!!!


----------



## 4meandthem

I am diggin that!


----------



## TATTRAT

kinda asian slaw, kinda kimchee, I LIKE IT! thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm glad everyone is liking this. It has my favorite flavor combo of soy sauce, sesame and ginger.  I'm always coming up with something different to use it.  My inspiration for this was a Tuna steak with wasabi-ginger sauce, I changed it over to a dressing to save calories, lower the fat and salt.


----------



## Kayelle

It's ready to serve with dinner tonight PF........I added well drained canned Mandarin Oranges, as you suggested. I also added some grated carrot. It tastes fantastic, and beautiful too!
I'm serving it with Chinese barbecue pork tenderloins and Jasmine rice.
Thanks so much, darlin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> It's ready to serve with dinner tonight PF........I added well drained canned Mandarin Oranges, as you suggested. I also added some grated carrot. It tastes fantastic, and beautiful too!
> I'm serving it with Chinese barbecue pork tenderloins and Jasmine rice.
> Thanks so much, darlin.


 
Hooray!!!  I like hearing others like my inventions!


----------



## moltogordo

This is very good. I followed your recipe exactly except I didn't have any plain oil (believe it or not) so I used sesame oil in it's place there, too. Can you believe I ran out of olive oil? Must be Christmas or something.

thumbs way up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

moltogordo said:


> This is very good. I followed your recipe exactly except I didn't have any plain oil (believe it or not) so I used sesame oil in it's place there, too. Can you believe I ran out of olive oil? Must be Christmas or something.
> 
> thumbs way up!


 
Thank you!  It's one of my favorites!


----------



## TATTRAT

I have to report in on this, though it has been a while. . .

Soy, sugar, ginger and orange juice marinated duck breast, pan seared and roasted to get skin crispy. Then, pulsed in the robo coupe, not quite a force-meat, not quite chunky. Mix in with the cole slaw mix, and wrapped in spring roll wrappers, deep friend and served with tonga sauce. SO GOOD! Not quite a lumpia, not quite an egg roll, but 200% awesome! Thanks for sharing the base.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TATTRAT said:


> I have to report in on this, though it has been a while. . .
> 
> Soy, sugar, ginger and orange juice marinated duck breast, pan seared and roasted to get skin crispy. Then, pulsed in the robo coupe, not quite a force-meat, not quite chunky. Mix in with the cole slaw mix, and wrapped in spring roll wrappers, deep friend and served with tonga sauce. SO GOOD! Not quite a lumpia, not quite an egg roll, but 200% awesome! Thanks for sharing the base.


 
Cool! Glad you could adapt it to something else! My folks have been eating it weekly since I came up with it. Some times adding fresh seared tuna, aside.


----------



## pacanis

Nice recipe. It sounds like it would go well with a Pinoy Pork BBQ dish I make. And I just happen to be getting a Penzeys order together, so have added the Wasabi powder to my list.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Nice recipe. It sounds like it would go well with a Pinoy Pork BBQ dish I make. And I just happen to be getting a Penzeys order together, so have added the Wasabi powder to my list.


 
I'm excited that you are planning on this recipe.  Let me know what you think of it!


----------



## pacanis

I will. I'm looking forward to making it.


----------



## Josie1945

Princess thanks for the cole slaw recipe. I made it for dinner tonight with tuna fish patties and brown rice. It was awesome!!! I had planned to use the left overs tomorrow adding shrimp to it and making egg rolls.But Stevan ate most of and put the rest in his lunch for tomorrow (oink) He loved it Perfect for a Diabetic.

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Josie1945 said:


> Princess thanks for the cole slaw recipe. I made it for dinner tonight with tuna fish patties and brown rice. It was awesome!!! I had planned to use the left overs tomorrow adding shrimp to it and making egg rolls.But Stevan ate most of and put the rest in his lunch for tomorrow (oink) He loved it Perfect for a Diabetic.
> 
> Josie


 
Thank you!  I love it when others like my little inventions!


----------



## Claire

Definitely going to try this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> Definitely going to try this.


 
Let me know what you think.


----------



## kadesma

Kayelle said:


> It's ready to serve with dinner tonight PF........I added well drained canned Mandarin Oranges, as you suggested. I also added some grated carrot. It tastes fantastic, and beautiful too!
> I'm serving it with Chinese barbecue pork tenderloins and Jasmine rice.
> Thanks so much, darlin.


You just gave me Ma's Sunday dinner thanks so much 
kades


----------



## kadesma

kadesma said:


> You just gave me Ma's Sunday dinner thanks so much
> kades


Will be making this for my family on Sunday thanks so much.
hugs.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Will be making this for my family on Sunday thanks so much.
> hugs.
> ma



It really is a very good slaw.  I've been doubling the dressing so I only have to worry about the veggies.


----------



## bakechef

I'm going to make this soon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I'm going to make this soon!



Great!  That makes me happy!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Napa Cabbage Slaw with Wasabi-Ginger Dressing:
> 
> 3 cups Napa Cabbage, shredded
> 2 sliced green onion
> 1/2 red pepper, diced
> 
> 2 tablespoons rice vinegar
> 4 teaspoons canola or light olive oil
> 2 - 4 teaspoons Wasabi powder
> 2 teaspoons minced shallot or onion
> 2 teaspoons lemon juice
> 1 - 2 teaspoons sesame oil
> 2 teaspoons soy sauce
> 1 teaspoon minced ginger root
> 1 teaspoon sesame seeds
> 
> Whisk dressing in large bowl, add in veggies and toss to coat.  Serve chilled.


Cut and pasted. I bought Wasabi powder when I was in Chicago last year--haven't opened it (well, it did kind of get misplaced--now I've found it). Sounds really good! Thanks, PF!


----------



## CWS4322

TATTRAT said:


> I have to report in on this, though it has been a while. . .
> 
> Soy, sugar, ginger and orange juice marinated duck breast, pan seared and roasted to get skin crispy. Then, pulsed in the robo coupe, not quite a force-meat, not quite chunky. Mix in with the cole slaw mix, and wrapped in spring roll wrappers, deep friend and served with tonga sauce. SO GOOD! Not quite a lumpia, not quite an egg roll, but 200% awesome! Thanks for sharing the base.


Can't afford/find duck...but I imaging it could be made with turkey or chicken? Sounds really, really good! Thanks.


----------



## CWS4322

Kayelle said:


> It's ready to serve with dinner tonight PF........I added well drained canned Mandarin Oranges, as you suggested. I also added some grated carrot. It tastes fantastic, and beautiful too!
> I'm serving it with Chinese barbecue pork tenderloins and Jasmine rice.
> Thanks so much, darlin.


Oh gosh, something I can do with the 3 cans of mandarin oranges I smuggled out my father's stash of 17 cans...


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hooray!!!  I like hearing others like my inventions!


I came across a polenta pizza recipe in one of the magazines from which I was scanning recipes--my thought bubble was: PF could probably convert this to a Breville pie recipe!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I came across a polenta pizza recipe in one of the magazines from which I was scanning recipes--my thought bubble was: PF could probably convert this to a Breville pie recipe!



I probably would/could!  Glad you like the sound of this slaw!


----------



## Steve Kroll

I made the slaw last night for dinner. I have to say everyone really enjoyed it. Full disclosure... I made one change and added about a tablespoon of honey to the dressing. Other than that I followed the recipe exactly.

Delicious!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> I made the slaw last night for dinner. I have to say everyone really enjoyed it. Full disclosure... I made one change and added about a tablespoon of honey to the dressing. Other than that I followed the recipe exactly.
> 
> Delicious!!



Honey sounds like a good addition, I'm not a sweets eater, so I don't think about it, but have to admit that it usually tastes better with a little sweet to counter.

I use this dressing a lot as a meat marinade, ramen salad dressing, steamed veggie dressing.  I love the flavors...


----------



## Dawgluver

I have GOT to make this!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You will love it!


----------



## Dawgluver

I plan to love it tomorrow.....yum!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Let me know!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Wonderful!  I did as Steve did and added a T. of honey.  I mandolined cukes into matchstick pieces, along with half an onion, then salted, rinsed well, and drained, and mixed with the dressing.  It's delicious!

This would be great on an Oriental-style hot dog.  If there's any left....


----------



## Barbara L

I have seen your recipe on here before, but today it just kind of hit me between the eyes (that's gonna leave a mark!)--I have to try this soon.  I will look for wasabi powder at my stores, but if I can't find it would wasabi paste work (and what measure to sub for the powder?).


----------



## Dawgluver

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I have seen your recipe on here before, but today it just kind of hit me between the eyes (that's gonna leave a mark!)--I have to try this soon.  I will look for wasabi powder at my stores, but if I can't find it would wasabi paste work (and what measure to sub for the powder?).



I had bought wasabi powder from Penzey's, but couldn't find it, so I was all set to use horseradish (which makes up the majority of wasabi anyway), then I found it!  

The ingredients of Penzey's Wasabi powder: horseradish, mustard, tapioca starch, and lastly, wasabi.


----------



## Barbara L

Dawgluver said:


> I had bought wasabi powder from Penzey's, but couldn't find it, so I was all set to use horseradish (which makes up the majority of wasabi anyway), then I found it!
> 
> The ingredients of Penzey's Wasabi powder: horseradish, mustard, tapioca starch, and lastly, wasabi.


Thank you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

See, I don't even have to do anything...


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> See, I don't even have to do anything...


Just sit there and smile with spaghetti all over your face!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Just sit there and smile with spaghetti all over your face!



I'm getting good at it...  Thinking about buying a couple of bibs...


----------



## Chef Maloney

This sounds like a gourmet recipe and I cannot wait to try it. 
Thank you so much PrincessFiona for the recipe!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I use that dressing as a marinade for tuna steaks and chicken, too!


----------



## Chef Maloney

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use that dressing as a marinade for tuna steaks and chicken, too!


 
I'm with you your highness. Great idea. Recipe already in my folder.
Thank you again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm happy to share it, one of my most brilliant creations.


----------



## CWS4322

I couldn't decide which cole slaw recipe thread to bump...decided this one since  I used wasabi paste. WARNING: Those who need exact measurements and instructions, you might as a well quite reading NOW. I don't do that.

Went out to the garden, and what did I find, 
a head of cabbage looking mighty fine. 
Pulled some carrots larger around than a dime,
Couldn't say no to the kale that almost poked me in the eye.
Let me figure out what else I might need to feed me...

Radishes, green tomatoes, cucumbers, grated apple, zucchini, green onions...

Chopped everything up, dressed it with:

1/3 c light sesame oil + 2 T EVOO
a big "glug" of cherry vinegar
garlic--minced
a "worm squeeze" of wasabi paste
a pinch of dried mustard
a sprinkle of fish sauce
black onion seeds
red pepper flakes
toasted sesame seeds--sumac powder--everything i need. S&P. Might dress with some fresh French Tarragon...waiting for the DH to show up so we can have lunch. The dressing is shaken, not stirred, in a Masson jar. Let the salad sit for 2 hours at room temp. And that's how you pick things out of the garden and roll with them. Added the French Tarragon and some golden raisins...


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> I couldn't decide which cole slaw recipe thread to bump...decided this one since  I used wasabi paste. WARNING: Those who need exact measurements and instructions, you might as a well quite reading NOW. I don't do that.
> 
> Went out to the garden, and what did I find,
> a head of cabbage looking mighty fine.
> Pulled some carrots larger around than a dime,
> Couldn't say no to the kale that almost poked me in the eye.
> Let me figure out what else I might need to feed me...
> 
> Radishes, green tomatoes, cucumbers, grated apple, zucchini, green onions...
> 
> Chopped everything up, dressed it with:
> 
> 1/3 c light sesame oil + 2 T EVOO
> a big "glug" of cherry vinegar
> garlic--minced
> a "worm squeeze" of wasabi paste
> a pinch of dried mustard
> a sprinkle of fish sauce
> black onion seeds
> red pepper flakes
> toasted sesame seeds--sumac powder--everything i need. S&P. Might dress with some fresh French Tarragon...waiting for the DH to show up so we can have lunch. The dressing is shaken, not stirred, in a Masson jar. Let the salad sit for 2 hours at room temp. And that's how you pick things out of the garden and roll with them. Added the French Tarragon and some golden raisins...


DH was late, so I ended up adding chopped kale and swiss chard (because I had eaten more than one should eat while tasting). Had hoped to have leftovers, no such luck.


----------



## taxlady

I just copied and pasted this recipe. How did I miss this?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I just copied and pasted this recipe. How did I miss this?



I dunno...it's been hanging around for 7 years


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I dunno...it's been hanging around for 7 years


I was fairly new here when you posted that. I guess I was still catching up.


----------



## Sagittarius

Wonderful flavors here.  Sounds delicious ..  I like the Mandarin Orange idea .. 

Thank you for posting.


----------

